# United Towing AIRMAN loss of RUMBO



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

During my research into United Towing I have made a note of the following incident but unfortunately the ink smudged on the year so I am hopeful that someone may be able to help identify the year. The following is what detail I have, but unfortunately the original source is no longer available to access.


On the 31st July 19 , whilst at position 30.23 north, 14.21 west the AIRMAN reported that at 05:05hrs on that day her tow, L.C.T. Mk.4, RUMBO had foundered without explanation in a moderate sea with slight swell leaving the master to presume that somehow water had entered the vessel. He also reported that whilst the towing gear was being slipped, some 140 miles north from Las Palmas, it was lost overboard having fouled and badly damaged the tug's rail and bulwark plating on the port quarter.

Thanks in anticipation
Bill


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

BillH. U.T.Co. Record of sea towages (Casualties).
1948 Converted L.C.T. broke adrift and went ashore.
1951 An L.C.T. broke in two whilst in tow and sank.
Sorry no names or positions mentioned. Pete.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

peteb said:


> BillH. U.T.Co. Record of sea towages (Casualties).
> 1948 Converted L.C.T. broke adrift and went ashore.
> 1951 An L.C.T. broke in two whilst in tow and sank.
> Sorry no names or positions mentioned. Pete.


Pete,

Thanks for the effort. Perhaps the year will come to light eventually.

Bill


----------

